# Do you have goals for 2018?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you have goals for 2018?


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Simple. Make it through until 2019.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm still hoping to kick one into the end zone )
I'm hoping to take one day of the week to learn things I haven't done for years or have not been good at or new task and skills.,
such as carving, wood burning, welding, oil painting, learning SketchUp. Time will tell if this really happens.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I want more of this in my life in 2018…


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Visit more Lumber jocks in my travels, and try to revisit the rest? Oh ya get my #@$%^%# D.C. repaired!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Never really sit down and think what are my goals. Maybe I should. I guess I have goals but they are broader long term plans.

Overall I just focus on reducing debt and increasing savings (early retirement my end "goal"). As far as yearly things just do things that I enjoy or want to do…. Often they get put aside as doing things with the family/kids take precedent.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I want more of this in my life in 2018…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just have to make it happen Cricket ….in the end you are in control of your own destiny :<))
find my new table saw on craigs list for $100.00 :<))


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Build a Prie Dieu for the Episcopal Cathedral of Saint Philip (Atlanta)


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

> Simple. Make it through until 2019.
> 
> - LittleShaver


Hell Yes!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I going to try not to get ban for the LJ's


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ahh, more Butter coffee while camping , great idea.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I just found a new interest in pyrography and would like to master it in the coming year.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Once my hands are healed enough (carpal tunnel release surgery), I'll be pulling the engine out of my truck to rebuild it. Truck has 215k miles on it, and it's using oil. We'll go camping once that's done, but the coffee gets heated on the stove in our travel trailer. That backpacking in and out of remote sites is history. The wife can't walk that far in rugged territory. Neither can I, for that matter.

Also continue to learn new wood carving techniques, and maybe find some time for some coppersmithing. I can't believe how busy I am cleaning up all the tasks that I let go until I retired. Now that stuff is like a full time job.

BTW, I cleared my cache several times, and the "pulse" page is now behaving itself. Thanks, Cricket!


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Learn to turn threads and enjoy every day above the ground.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

Build some more shelves in shop. Build bench top rolling stand for my new lathe. Purchase a Robust Scout lathe and learn (teach myself) woodturning. Get more bluegill fishing in this spring.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

> Simple. Make it through until 2019.
> 
> - LittleShaver
> 
> ...


 Hell yes too!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My goal is to learn to make some of the wheels we have seen in recent blogs. The blogs have been great showing the jigs and techniques to make them


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I just found a new interest in pyrography and would like to master it in the coming year.
> 
> - Blackie_


Hey Randy: That sounds GOOD! It's been done since the beginning of time when the "Caveman" used the Embers from their fires to make "Objects" (Artistic) from The horse in the picture was made from Poplar.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

My goal is not to blow myself up anymore…..


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

BOY!! Did My Post ever get Screwed Up!! To Long To Edit and what got posted was NOT what I Edited it as!!

You can Blow It Up By Holding Down The "Ctrl" Button On Your Keyboard and Using Your Mouse Key for Up Or Down.

RICK: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL

GOAL: Have A Great 2019 New Years Eve Party !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah, you just taught me something Rick, and yes that's it.

I had mentioned in another post of what got me started in this and that was my need for a CNC laser machine only what can be done by machine the same outcome can also be done just as good by hand, providing it's an artistic and steady hand


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't usually make goals. But I was confronted by a friend and artist ( the only one able to do so) that the last time I made anything was his box and I have not made any of this type of woodwork in a year and a half. He kicked me square in the butt.
*
2018 is the year I stop one profession and begin another.* And I have a contract for another box. So I'm off my buttocks and in the shop.

My year for creating and making mistakes!

Murphy is there waiting…LOL!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I going to try not to get ban for the LJ s
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Ditto.

And less open handed slaps across the mouth. They are somewhat frowned upon.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Sell our right coast house and buy a left coast house near our kids!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

My goal for 2018 is to make sure I post all topics under the correct forum, hahaha


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Or you'll get an opened handed slap… wait… nope it's still 2017 so I'm good. Resolution doesn't kick in yet


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Keep up with orders. Between residential door demand and my chopsticks getting into some retail cookware shops locally, I'm busier than I was before I retired. Pretty hilarious though, 80 by 30 inch doors and 10 inch chopsticks going out the same door. Who'd have guessed?

I'm also branching out into high-end mesquite furniture after connecting with several local sawyers. And we're gearing up for the craft shows starting in February. Lots to do.


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am like *a1jim* on his earlier post. Have been working with wood all my life and my goal every year is to learn new techniques and try new ideas. Never to old to learn something new.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Bev and I would like more of the camping as well. We didn't get to go much this last summer. We had problems with the trailer and family things to take care of. 
Our son is home for the holidays so we thought we would turn the heat on in the trailer and then take him out to see it since it is a new unit for us. We got it opened up and warmed then as we were checking it out, he noticed water dripping off the ceiling near the skylight. Long story short, after calling the manufacturer, I went to a local RV place and picked up a tube of self-leveling caulk and went over a big portion of the caulk that was already there. I hope I stopped the leak at least enough to buy us time to get it in to dealer to have it fixed properly. I just love stuff like that on new equipment. Makes the buying experience so much better. : (
Anyway, I can't wait for the warm weather to return. I certainly hope you get to go as much as you would like. That was a pretty location you took pictures of earlier. Wishing you the best possible new year and hope you get the best camping site. 
Bev and Mike, western Colorado


> I want more of this in my life in 2018…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Also, if things work out like we would like, we are planning to build a house this coming year. We are getting to the point in our lives where a single level house is a good idea. I won't try to do much of the build myself but hopefully I will still get to do a little something such as swing a hammer, cut a board, etc. Maybe build some furniture for it.
Mike


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I want to get my equipment set up in my new shop and start doing a higher volume and more sophisticated CNC router work.

As for camping, I would like to spend at least 30 days of 2018 on the road. I am very sympathetic with Mike and Bev. Mine wasn't a warranty repair. A few years ago, I cut a corner a little too sharp and a pine limb ripped a 6 foot long gash in the rubber roof. I had to have it replaced to the tune of 2 grand.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

My wife keeps giving me subtle passive aggressive hints about making stuff to sell but not selling anything. She doesn't get that the joy for me is in the making, not the selling. But HW=HL so the goal is to set up an ETSY page and actually sell something.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Start building a low back Maloof chair. Maybe.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Accidental double post.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess my goal for the year is to get healed up from shoulder surgery and get back into the shop, which I haven't been able to do for a year…..But alas, I may wind up having to have back surgery, as it's gotten worse, and that will keep me down and out for another 6-7 months…..which means if that happens, no shop time again….and still no bass fishing…Haven't been on the lake in my boat, cause I can't cast yet…..So yep…..healing up is my #1 priority…...!!!.....It's getting harder and harder for me to get around….!!!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Haven t been on the lake in my boat, cause I can t cast yet…..
> - Rick Dennington


Time to troll or learn to cast with the other arm!  Good luck returning to health.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hoping to learn more things in the shop than last year. Get more fishing time in with the guys.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

For the past 6 years, I keep saying that this year I will start selling some of my woodwork and create my own business website. Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Use my boat more or sell it, get out of God forsaken Ohio permanently, find or build at least a 1000sqft. shop, try not to have more kids.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

> I want more of this in my life in 2018…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be able to get into some more of that about 4 or 5 months from now. Brrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Lots of goals but my fun project in the spring, is to start building a fishing boat. I live on a lake. I purchased this 18 foot circa 1970's catamaran for a very low price on Craislist. It will be converted from sailing to fishing. I've built pontoon type boats before but this one will be sleeker, and more nimble. Just for fishing and light cruising. Not for sailing. Mostly a wood project but some metal/welding, and restoring. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Definitely, to VOTE in 2018.*


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Simple. Make it through until 2019.
> 
> - LittleShaver
> 
> ...


Hell yes three. Had the same goal for nearly 77 years. It's worked so far.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

There have been some bad accidents where people sailing the Hobie Cat hit a low hanging power line with the aluminum mast pole. You might want to google it. 
Mike


> Lots of goals but my fun project in the spring, is to start building a fishing boat. I live on a lake. I purchased this 18 foot circa 1970 s catamaran for a very low price on Craislist. It will be converted from sailing to fishing. I ve built pontoon type boats before but this one will be sleeker, and more nimble. Just for fishing and light cruising. Not for sailing. Mostly a wood project but some metal/welding, and restoring. Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Yes, make it to 2019,
Maybe get that A/C for the shop,
And really get a handle on segmented turning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My goal is to take it easy for a change and not have a goal. Is not having a goal really having a goal? ;-)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> There have been some bad accidents where people sailing the Hobie Cat hit a low hanging power line with the aluminum mast pole. You might want to google it.
> Mike
> 
> Lots of goals but my fun project in the spring, is to start building a fishing boat. I live on a lake. I purchased this 18 foot circa 1970 s catamaran for a very low price on Craislist. It will be converted from sailing to fishing. I ve built pontoon type boats before but this one will be sleeker, and more nimble. Just for fishing and light cruising. Not for sailing. Mostly a wood project but some metal/welding, and restoring. Looking forward to it.
> ...


Thanks, but no mast when I'm done. It will be a fishing platform.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> My goal is to take it easy for a change and not have a goal. Is not having a goal really having a goal? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


A goal of not having a goal. I'm going with this one.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> I want more of this in my life in 2018…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaat No bacon? lol

For me it is to continue learning so much about wood working I do not know and get better at what I do know. Also hope I can have only 12 visits to the VA this year and NO hospital stays.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Double Post & Wrong! Pretend It's Not Even Here!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> My goal is to take it easy for a change and not have a goal. Is not having a goal really having a goal? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


That's MY Usual Goal Also! I'm Going With this One!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I keep it simple. To not die.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Enjoy life, one day at a time.


----------

